# playstation 3 online game getting disconnected



## jakedasnake (Aug 3, 2007)

hey guys, im having a problem with playing madden 07 online for my ps3. every 1 in 4 games my connection fails for a second or 2, long enough for the game to crash. i know its my fault and noone is disconnecting me. every once in a while the game designers (EA) servers will fail, but i know its not as much as ive been getting disconnected. i tried plugging an ethernet chord from the ps3 to the router, it made it worse. i usually play down in my basement, and the router is upstairs. i have a wireless router and the ps3 has wireless technologies. one note is in my basement i dont get cell phone service, if thats anything similar to wireless internet connections. I have comcast high speed internet, so i dont see why id be losing connection, its not like i have dialup and someone calls and i get disconnected. i think ive narrowed it down to one thing, and hopefully one of you smart computer people out there know if this is true. we have the vonage service. i notice our phone jacks from our telephones go directly to the internet router, and i knw vonage is a little different where the phones are involved with the internet. do you think vonage may be causing the disconnections? sometimes ill get a phone call and ill stay online in the game. but maybe when someone calls, and it rings over and over again, maybe it causes a millisecond of disruption on the internet connection over and over, and then disconnects my game? this is just my idea, ive run out of other possibilities.......one other thing, i recently tried putting the ps3 upstairs closer to the router and even plugged it in and i still get dc. *the only thing i believe it could be is the vonage service, does anyone know if vonage disrupts online gaming for the ps3 or any other gaming console?*


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Doesn't the PS3 use a broadband internet connection? If it does, vonage wouldn't have anything to do with it. 

The PS3 isn't good for online gaming anyways.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Vonage does have ethernet/broadband. At least as far as I know... 

What router do you have?


----------



## no_Wedge (Mar 23, 2007)

ACA529 said:


> Doesn't the PS3 use a broadband internet connection? If it does, vonage wouldn't have anything to do with it.
> 
> The PS3 isn't good for online gaming anyways.


LOL the PS3 and PS2 are great for online gaming, connection speeds as fast as any 10/100 Ethernet connection.

the problem more than likely is just that Vonge is wireless, and so every now and then will get disrupted just enough to lose a connection. The best way would be to either get an expensive wireless adapter, or personally I would just get a Hub to split the ethernet connection and run it down the wall.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

no_Wedge said:


> LOL the PS3 and PS2 are great for online gaming, connection speeds as fast as any 10/100 Ethernet connection.
> 
> the problem more than likely is just that Vonge is wireless, and so every now and then will get disrupted just enough to lose a connection. The best way would be to either get an expensive wireless adapter, or personally I would just get a Hub to split the ethernet connection and run it down the wall.


I've heard completely different.... I've heard the PS3 completely sucks for online gaming and same with the PS2.


----------



## purplehazze96 (Aug 6, 2007)

I purchased my PS3 this weekend and have had trouble connecting to the internet...I've tried both wired and wireless connections and each time when i test the connection at the end of the set up my IP address goes through but it says my attempt to connect to the internet has failed...this is the message that comes up

"an error occurred while resolving the name with the server." fallowed by these numbers (80710102)

does anybody know whats going on, have an suggestions, or know how to fix this? thanks in advanced


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

purplehazze96 said:


> I purchased my PS3 this weekend and have had trouble connecting to the internet...I've tried both wired and wireless connections and each time when i test the connection at the end of the set up my IP address goes through but it says my attempt to connect to the internet has failed...this is the message that comes up
> 
> "an error occurred while resolving the name with the server." fallowed by these numbers (80710102)
> 
> does anybody know whats going on, have an suggestions, or know how to fix this? thanks in advanced


Yeah, it's because you purchased a PS3 instead of an Xbox 360.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

*shakes head @ ACA*... 

Purplehazze, resolving a name is usually a DNS (Domain Name Service/Server) error where the host (PS3) cannot contact the server.

Do you know if you entered the IP information manually, or did you let the PS3 automatically obtain the information.


----------



## no_Wedge (Mar 23, 2007)

ACA529 said:


> I've heard completely different.... I've heard the PS3 completely sucks for online gaming and same with the PS2.


yes you've heard from xbox fanboys, but have you actually had one?

and purplehaze, it is probably a router config problem http://www.answerbag.com/q_view/174257

http://boardsus.playstation.com/playstation/board/message?board.id=psnetwork&thread.id=6487


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

no_Wedge said:


> yes you've heard from xbox fanboys, but have you actually had one?
> 
> and purplehaze, it is probably a router config problem http://www.answerbag.com/q_view/174257
> 
> http://boardsus.playstation.com/playstation/board/message?board.id=psnetwork&thread.id=6487


Not only Xbox fan-boys. I've heard it from a lot of different sources.


----------



## stunt man sim (Oct 7, 2007)

"Not only Xbox fan-boys. I've heard it from a lot of different sources. "

This sort of stuff makes me laugh.
I have an xbox360 and a ps3, why is it xbox360 folks feel the need to slate the ps3 but not vice versa?

pro's and con's

1) PS3 live online doesn't have 13 year old kids saying noob all the time and generally being irratating, maybe because they or their parents cannot afford a ps3 which is a massive plus point..

2) PS3 doesnt crash mid game on GOW and say "disk read error" when the disc is perfectly fine. This happens on my Xbox and my cousins all the time.

3) PS3 allows you to easliy dump films and music onto it without having to mess around with media server apps or without having the need to purchase windows media center.

4) Unreal tournament 3 will be out on ps3 next month and will have all maps so will be identical to the pc version....you'll also be able to plug any usb keyboard and mouse into your ps3 and play this game. There may also compatibilty to play PC users versus PS3 on unreal tournament 3........this game will knock Gow off its perch....and yes the xbox will have Unreal tournament 3 but it will have it next March with less maps so will be a cut down version of the pc and ps3 game!


Cons

1) PS3 doesn't have GOW.


By the way Warhawk is a million times better than Halo3 you can have 50 people online on warhawk at the same time on the same game and the game doesn't lag like Gears of war with 8 players does!!!


Having said all this I love both consoles equally


----------



## Megadat (Oct 12, 2007)

I will tell you problem...its COMCAST!!! Switch NOW!!! Trust me I have a ps3 Xbox 360 and I play PC games like battlefield and warcraft and i have COMCAST and I get constantly dissconnected no matter what Im playing on. Look up comcast sucks(and it does) and you'll find it quite a common problem. Yes Comcast is "fast" but the connection drops constantly which is a real problem for online gaming. The only reason I haven't switched yet is because my ****** *** step father dosen't want to give it up. Trust me, get dsl, my friend had dsl and switched to comcast because it was cheaper and he was lagging so bad the people starting calling him cali killa 2 (me=cali killa), so yeah he changed back quick. 

P.S. don't bother calling COMCAST they won't do **** about it!!!!!!!


----------



## no_Wedge (Mar 23, 2007)

cable is better than dsl theoretically, and i've had less problems with cable, but it will usually run a little bit more, however it may be worth it because here we have 4 and 8 gb cable where as ddsl only runs 1.5 enough for gaming, but not good for large file transfers


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Megadat said:


> I will tell you problem...its COMCAST!!! Switch NOW!!! Trust me I have a ps3 Xbox 360 and I play PC games like battlefield and warcraft and i have COMCAST and I get constantly dissconnected no matter what Im playing on. Look up comcast sucks(and it does) and you'll find it quite a common problem. Yes Comcast is "fast" but the connection drops constantly which is a real problem for online gaming. The only reason I haven't switched yet is because my ****** *** step father dosen't want to give it up. Trust me, get dsl, my friend had dsl and switched to comcast because it was cheaper and he was lagging so bad the people starting calling him cali killa 2 (me=cali killa), so yeah he changed back quick.
> 
> P.S. don't bother calling COMCAST they won't do **** about it!!!!!!!


Yeah, i agree with you, luckly i switch it to AT&T


----------

